# Pyranha Varun Larges are now ready...



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Pyranha Kayak's Varun* dominates the river play category with a great down river ride and the ability to play in all features. This kayak is smooth on end and even smoother through your favorite rapids. Look to the Varun to take your skills to the next level.
The Varun has it all, forgiving edges, speed and maximum playability to give any white water enthusiast an awesome time on the river. Slicey ends allow you to initiate all the classic vertical moves plus it has enough speed to run the river in style.

Pyranha Varun - Small, Medium, Large

YouTube - Pyranha Varun Promo


----------

